# Share your entire Grand Seiko collection in a single group photo.



## T1meout

Since the forum is missing one of these, I thought I'd create one.

Please share your entire Grand Seiko collection by posting a single group photo of them.


----------



## jjjjimi

A collection of one.... thus far.


----------



## StartSomething

That looks fantastic - great watch , excellent pic!

Best
H


----------



## eechern

I can't call it a collection when there's only one of them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Great idea for a thread!



Left to right: SBGX059 9F62 Quartz, SBGR097 9S61 Automatic, SBGV019 9S82 Quartz, SBGV011 9S82 Quartz

In all my years collecting/flipping watches, I can honestly say that this is the collection I am most proud of.


----------



## carlhaluss

jjjjimi said:


> A collection of one.... thus far.


That is a beauty! One of the most beautiful Grand Seiko watches IMO. I have the same model, but mine is now with the leather strap. Maybe we have the only two in Vancouver!?


----------



## jjjjimi

carlhaluss said:


> That is a beauty! One of the most beautiful Grand Seiko watches IMO. I have the same model, but mine is now with the leather strap. Maybe we have the only two in Vancouver!?


Totally agreed it's beautiful! Though your sbgv019 and its' sapphire sandwich is quite the looker too!


----------



## jjjjimi

carlhaluss said:


> That is a beauty! One of the most beautiful Grand Seiko watches IMO. I have the same model, but mine is now with the leather strap. Maybe we have the only two in Vancouver!?


Could very well be the only two in Vancouver, if not BC!


----------



## mikelu03

Here are my two. Hunting for a SBGV009 if anyone knows of one.


----------



## catflap

Just the two (so far)....


----------



## Keaman

My GS family...
1970 Hi-Beat 4520-8000 ; SBGF021 HAQ8J56 ; SBGR061 9S65


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## JK919

mikelu03 said:


> Here are my two. Hunting for a SBGV009 if anyone knows of one.


Is that an SBGX083 with a white date window? Every picture I've seen so far has a black date window.


----------



## Domo

JK919 said:


> Is that an SBGX083 with a white date window? Every picture I've seen so far has a black date window.


I'd say it's an 087 - All blue dial GSes have a grey date wheel.


----------



## JK919

Whoops! Guess it's just the angle of the picture that made it seem like it could've been black.


----------



## mikelu03

JK919 said:


> Is that an SBGX083 with a white date window? Every picture I've seen so far has a black date window.


It's a SBGX087 - blue dial


----------



## lastshotkid

Just one for now but would love to add an SBGW031










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013

This is my one and only GS, only a couple of days old. Up to this time, my small collection was all Swiss, a Rolex DJ, Tudor BBB and Tissot PR100. I now have this wonderful Japanese watch, and I don't think it will be my last. Next one will probably be a spring drive, but need some time to save up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Unfortunately just this one for now, however I am on the hunt for a vintage piece!


----------



## Molle

Ok, I'll play:


----------



## TJMike

Damn! That is a fine collection. Can you list all the watches you have?


----------



## ten13th

Molle said:


> Ok, I'll play:
> View attachment 10487210


 SBGD001 on wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Molle said:


> Ok, I'll play:
> View attachment 10487210


That's!!!


----------



## eechern

Molle said:


> Ok, I'll play:
> View attachment 10487210


that's enough to pay for my mortgage...


----------



## Molle

eechern said:


> that's enough to pay for my mortgage...


Represents +15 years of watch collecting. Around 300 watches has passed and are now condensed into these GS''s and around the same number of other Seikos.


----------



## Molle

Double post


----------



## eechern

Molle said:


> Represents +15 years of watch collecting. Around 300 watches has passed and are now condensed into these GS''s and around the same number of other Seikos.


I'm envious. Will have 10 years to catch up. But I wonder, how do you choose which watch to wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molle

TJMike said:


> Damn! That is a fine collection. Can you list all the watches you have?


The GS in the pic are (no specific order):
#SBGH013 #SBGC001 #SBGF011 #SBGF019 #SBGE033 #43999 #SBGR095 #SBGR051 #5645_8000 #SBGV011 #SBGW005 #SBGE001 #3180 #SBGW033 #SBGV019 #5722_9011 #SBGW047 #SBGA031 #SBGC013 #SBGA129 #3180 #SBGX115 #SBGA127 #SBGH00E #SBGJ019 #SBGJ021 and #SBGD001

For the rest of my collection please visit my site.


----------



## TJMike

Thanks. I missed the link in your signature before; I was obviously drooling over your collection.


----------



## T1meout

Molle said:


> Ok, I'll play:
> View attachment 10487210


Respect!


----------



## JoeKirk

Molle said:


> Ok, I'll play:
> View attachment 10487210


This is what dreams are made of!! Well... At least mine (and probably quite a few others on this forum!).


----------



## 1Beginner

Molle said:


> Ok, I'll play:
> View attachment 10487210


Tks for sharing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyWalker

My humble Grand Seiko collection since Jul 2015.


----------



## BlueIn2Red

My six:


----------



## Ayrin

I think Molle single-handedly hi-jacked this topic. AWE-SOME!


----------



## Allan_de_dub

Molle said:


> Ok, I'll play:
> View attachment 10487210


I would be happy with just one or two from your collection  If you don't mind sharing how large is your wrist and how do you find the SBGD001 to fit compared to the usual 35-37mm for Grand Seiko? In other words does it wear significantly smaller than the stated diameter, kind of similar to the SBGE001?


----------



## Molle

Allan_de_dub said:


> I would be happy with just one or two from your collection  If you don't mind sharing how large is your wrist and how do you find the SBGD001 to fit compared to the usual 35-37mm for Grand Seiko? In other words does it wear significantly smaller than the stated diameter, kind of similar to the SBGE001?


My wrist is 19cm. 
It wears well, but it is just on the edge of being to big.
In my opinion it feels a little larger than the SBGE001.
Maybe the weight plays a role here (168g on the strap).


----------



## Allan_de_dub

Molle said:


> My wrist is 19cm.
> It wears well, but it is just on the edge of being to big.
> In my opinion it feels a little larger than the SBGE001.
> Maybe the weight plays a role here (168g on the strap).


Thank you that is very helpful. Maybe I will actually try it on next time I'm at Wako haha. They did suggest I try on the new ceramic pieces when I was there but I feel those will definitely be too large.


----------



## matthew P

Molle said:


> Ok, I'll play:


Damm Molle, thats an awesome collection.
SBGD001..... swoon


----------



## sea0bass

Lost for word ....


----------



## rrchmnn

Hey are you hiring? Haha! Great collection.


----------



## whineboy

Collection of one. The poor country cousin forced his way into the picture.


----------



## jah

Finally, I can post a legit pic!


----------



## Gerald_D

Here are the vintage pieces. 

Generally speaking, if they arrived with an original strap and/or buckle, that gets removed and stored safely. If they arrived with an aftermarket strap and/or buckle, that got binned. 

I have a selection of quick release springbar straps to pick from when I want to wear something 

I also have a few modern pieces not shown here. 

Kind regards,


Gerald.


----------



## jah

THAT IS ABSOLUTELY INSANE! Some of those have got to be for sale!


----------



## T1meout

Gerald_D said:


> Here are the vintage pieces.
> 
> Generally speaking, if they arrived with an original strap and/or buckle, that gets removed and stored safely. If they arrived with an aftermarket strap and/or buckle, that got binned.
> 
> I have a selection of quick release springbar straps to pick from when I want to wear something
> 
> I also have a few modern pieces not shown here.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Gerald.


Marvelous collection.
What's is the GS with the green/gray dial in the 2nd row, 3rd down from the left?
Pleade post a picture of your entire collection including your more modern pieces out of the case so we can admire them in full glory.


----------



## Gerald_D

jah said:


> THAT IS ABSOLUTELY INSANE! Some of those have got to be for sale!


Nothing for sale!


----------



## Gerald_D

T1meout said:


> Marvelous collection.
> What's is the GS with the green/gray dial in the 2nd row, 3rd down from the left?
> Pleade post a picture of your entire collection including your more modern pieces out of the case so we can admire them in full glory.


You mean the one in the second column, third row, yes?

Thats the 6146-8050. It was available with four different dial colours - white, green, dark grey, and blue. Shown here are the white and green ones. I have a dark grey on the way from Japan as I write this, and am searching for a blue one to complete the set.

All watches are shown in much more detail on my website (see signature). Just expand the Category hierarchy on the right hand side, and then select the movement you are interested in. Within that category will be all watches in the collection utilizing that movement.

Modern pieces are are linked to by their model number, and include the SBGA129, SBGE035, SBGR027, SBGR085, SGBT025, SBGX031, and SBGX103.

Here's a link to a shot of the green 6146-8050 (plenty more photos of this on the site) -

Grand Seiko 6146-8050 - WatchDXB

Detailed write-ups can be found under http://watchdxb.com/category/mycollection/

Kind regards,

Gerald.


----------



## T1meout

Double post.


----------



## T1meout

Gerald_D said:


> You mean the one in the second column, third row, yes?
> 
> Thats the 6146-8050. It was available with four different dial colours - white, green, dark grey, and blue. Shown here are the white and green ones. I have a dark grey on the way from Japan as I write this, and am searching for a blue one to complete the set.
> 
> All watches are shown in much more detail on my website (see signature). Just expand the Category hierarchy on the right hand side, and then select the movement you are interested in. Within that category will be all watches in the collection utilizing that movement.
> 
> Modern pieces are are linked to by their model number, and include the SBGA129, SBGE035, SBGR027, SBGR085, SGBT025, SBGX031, and SBGX103.
> 
> Here's a link to a shot of the green 6146-8050 (plenty more photos of this on the site) -
> 
> Grand Seiko 6146-8050 - WatchDXB
> 
> Detailed write-ups can be found under My collection - WatchDXB
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Gerald.


Hi Gerald, yes that's what I meant. 
Mighty impressive collection. Looking forward to your next installment of SOTC. I really enjoy reading them.


----------



## ten13th

Gerald_D said:


> Here are the vintage pieces.
> 
> Generally speaking, if they arrived with an original strap and/or buckle, that gets removed and stored safely. If they arrived with an aftermarket strap and/or buckle, that got binned.
> 
> I have a selection of quick release springbar straps to pick from when I want to wear something
> 
> I also have a few modern pieces not shown here.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Gerald.




How long have you worked on this collection?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gerald_D

ten13th said:


> How long have you worked on this collection?


Hi -

A little under a year!

Kind regards,

Gerald.


----------



## mervynlau

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

How did I miss this thread? Beautiful collections fellow GS'aholics! Thanks to all for sharing. 

I'm inspired to take some pics. :-!


----------



## dcng007

Think I'll put the SBGV011 back onto the strap.


----------



## Horoticus

^ Welcome! And nice first post. |>


----------



## Allan_de_dub

mervynlau said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the new limited edition SBGW049 on the right? Maybe it's the angle but it looks to have so much more depth than the SBGW031 even though they have the same hour and minute hands.


----------



## Allan_de_dub

Horoticus said:


> How did I miss this thread? Beautiful collections fellow GS'aholics! Thanks to all for sharing.
> 
> I'm inspired to take some pics. :-!


Likewise. I have separate pics of all my Grand Seikos but not a shot of all of them together!


----------



## Allan_de_dub

dcng007 said:


> View attachment 10646194
> 
> 
> Think I'll put the SBGV011 back onto the strap.


Love the SBGV011 on the strap!


----------



## T1meout

Allan_de_dub said:


> Is that the new limited edition SBGW041 on the right?


Can't be, cause the SBGW041 is the watch pictured here.


----------



## Allan_de_dub

T1meout said:


> Can't be, cause the SBGW041 is the watch pictured here.


You're right; I had the two confused. There are so many limited editions haha!


----------



## Rickfernandez

Molle said:


> Ok, I'll play:
> View attachment 10487210


woooowwwwww!!!!


----------



## stewham

Here's my three, a 5722, SBGR053 and a 6245


----------



## Allan_de_dub

stewham said:


> Here's my three, a 5722, SBGR053 and a 6245


I miss the SBGR053 sometimes. Your vintage GS looks NOS!


----------



## Dan83bz

Gerald_D said:


> Hi -
> 
> A little under a year!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Gerald.












We're talking solar year(s) here, right?


----------



## fungalicon

Bought my first GS (SBGX061) in 2014. Everything else was from September 2016-December 2016.


----------



## Boomerdw

Some nice collections here.

Interesting the different distractions we can chose in life.


----------



## Crabtree

Only one GS....for now. Truly a very satisfying purchase.


----------



## Eran

A collection of two, SBGR019 and 4520-7000.


----------



## TJMike

fungalicon said:


> Bought my first GS (SBGX061) in 2014. Everything else was from September 2016-December 2016.
> 
> View attachment 10760106


That must have been a fun few months in late 2016!


----------



## fungalicon

TJMike said:


> That must have been a fun few months in late 2016!


It was a lot of fun learning about Seiko history and how the watchmaker evolved into what it is today. There are still several Grand Seiko's I'd love to own - namely the SBGJ005 and/or SBGH003 - but I've been looking into European brands to see what that experience is like.


----------



## T1meout

fungalicon said:


> It was a lot of fun learning about Seiko history and how the watchmaker evolved into what it is today. There are still several Grand Seiko's I'd love to own - namely the SBGJ021 and/or SBGH003 - but I've been looking into European brands to see what that experience is like.


I don't follow.
You say you'd like to own a SBGJ021, while in the picture you posted there is already one in the case.


----------



## fungalicon

Whoops, I mean SBGJ005. I keep mixing them up.


----------



## Allan_de_dub

Finally got around to taking a picture. One is not like the others haha.


----------



## videogameland

My entire watch collection, mostly GS


----------



## PeteVanF

Terrible quick pic, deserves much better and I'll rectify later on!


----------



## Allan_de_dub

videogameland said:


> View attachment 10933466
> My entire watch collection, mostly GS


Is that a SBGX069 on strap?


----------



## Allan_de_dub

PeteVanF said:


> Terrible quick pic, deserves much better and I'll rectify later on!


That is one serious collection. Just the three limited editions in the top row would make an awesome collection.


----------



## philip_

A box full of grails crowned by the platinum masterpiece. Utterly impressive collection.

Molle, could you put the marked pieces next to each other and share a photo when you have a free moment? What model number is the one with the Arabic numbers please? Is that a store limited edition?


----------



## noritaka

philip_ said:


> A box full of grails crowned by the platinum masterpiece. Utterly impressive collection.
> 
> Molle, could you put the marked pieces next to each other and share a photo when you have a free moment? What model number is the one with the Arabic numbers please? Is that a store limited edition?
> 
> View attachment 10943058


Looks like :
- top left : SBGV011
- top right : SBGR095
- and then SBGW047


----------



## noritaka

philip_ said:


> A box full of grails crowned by the platinum masterpiece. Utterly impressive collection.
> 
> Molle, could you put the marked pieces next to each other and share a photo when you have a free moment? What model number is the one with the Arabic numbers please? Is that a store limited edition?
> 
> View attachment 10943058


Looks like :
- top left : SBGV011 - Limited edition of 900
- top middle : SBGR095 - Limited edition of 600
- top right : SBGH013 not limited but seems discontinued 
- lower left : SBGW047 - Limited edition of 700


----------



## noritaka

Duplicated post


----------



## T1meout

Keep posting those collections guys.


----------



## jeffreyt

My current collection of nine Grand Seiko's...

Top row: B&M Classima 8874 (20th anniversary gift from my wife), GS SBGH051, GS SBGR097, GS SBGR099, and GS SBGR101

Bottom row: GS SBGE033, GS SBGR061, GS SBGM023, GS SBGX115, and GS SBGX117

Jeff


----------



## knightRider

jeffreyt said:


> My current collection of nine Grand Seiko's...
> 
> Top row: B&M Classima 8874 (20th anniversary gift from my wife), GS SBGH051, GS SBGR097, GS SBGR099, and GS SBGR101
> 
> Bottom row: GS SBGE033, GS SBGR061, GS SBGM023, GS SBGX115, and GS SBGX117
> 
> Jeff


Wow, that's some collection, well done!


----------



## wkw

I purchased both in April and May respectively. I really like the quality of GS.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## vincentle7914

I love details on GS


----------



## closeset

fantastic thread


----------



## Alter Egon

My humble but slowly growing collection. King Seiko Special is not a GS but it absolutely matches vintage Grand Seiko quality and technical advancement - some say that these models actually even exceeded GS from their times.


----------



## slow_mo

Alter Egon said:


> My humble but slowly growing collection. King Seiko Special is not a GS but it absolutely matches vintage Grand Seiko quality and technical advancement - some say that these models actually even exceeded GS from their times.
> View attachment 12301338


One more empty slot! What's next?


----------



## Alter Egon

slow_mo said:


> One more empty slot! What's next?


I would gladly buy a bigger box if only I could afford more stuff to put inside 

Actually there is one more KS Special which is being currently overhauled, so it will soon take this last slot.
What's next - most probably some of 62GS tribute models, SBGH039, SBGA127 or SBGR095 if I could find any and will be able to buy.


----------



## faiz31887

Bought the SBGX115 quartz diver less than a month ago. I liked the no date and no power reserve aspect to it. But the Spring Drive kept calling me. So I bought the SBGA029 as well.

Up until this point, I have only worn 1 watch 98% of the time. I think this will force me to start rotating...


----------



## ciphermonk

The Solar was a gift a few years ago. Bought the Snowflake and Wako chronograph last month at the home of Seiko in Ginza. Absolutely love all 3 of these pieces.

Would eventually like to get another chronograph with the 9R96 movement. Will be interesting to see what Seiko releases in the future.


----------



## Rtepregis

Two pieces make a collection, right? 
I hope to add a third one in the future.


----------



## bkdc

jeffreyt said:


> My current collection of nine Grand Seiko's...
> 
> Top row: B&M Classima 8874 (20th anniversary gift from my wife), GS SBGH051, GS SBGR097, GS SBGR099, and GS SBGR101
> 
> Bottom row: GS SBGE033, GS SBGR061, GS SBGM023, GS SBGX115, and GS SBGX117
> 
> Jeff


Wow.. and they're all wound (or at the same time). Beautiful collection!


----------



## ten13th

Rtepregis said:


> Two pieces make a collection, right?
> I hope to add a third one in the future.
> 
> View attachment 12341887


What is the one on the left, it's mesmerizing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alter Egon

ten13th said:


> What is the one on the left, it's mesmerizing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I think this is SBGF003 on the left and SBGR017 on the right.


----------



## Rtepregis

Yup, SBGF003 & SBGR017.


----------



## closeset

These two are amazing!


----------



## Fdblue

Man that blue one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mixi613

SBGC 005 SBGH 01


----------



## drram1966

They are beautiful!!


----------



## drram1966

Holy Molly Gerald....I'm in awe!! that's some collection you got there!!


----------



## PANICiii

Here is my contribution. These two, plus my Seiko 'Shogun' are my rotation, depends how I feel.
I'm gonna get more Grand Seiko, for sure. I gotta be patient and enjoy these first.


----------



## Fomenko

SBGV 005 & SBGR 083


----------



## bkdc

jeffreyt said:


> My current collection of nine Grand Seiko's...
> 
> Top row: B&M Classima 8874 (20th anniversary gift from my wife), GS SBGH051, GS SBGR097, GS SBGR099, and GS SBGR101
> 
> Bottom row: GS SBGE033, GS SBGR061, GS SBGM023, GS SBGX115, and GS SBGX117
> 
> Jeff
> 
> View attachment 12015850


You must have big wrists!


----------



## Kenan-Or

Great collection


----------



## ten13th

drram1966 said:


> Holy Molly Gerald....I'm in awe!! that's some collection you got there!!


Molle and Gerald came and drop the mic. 😭


----------



## biokeys87

I only have two, but what a duo: GS SBGA011 and the limited edition GS SBGJ021 ❤

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimmyBoston

Alter Egon said:


> My humble but slowly growing collection. King Seiko Special is not a GS but it absolutely matches vintage Grand Seiko quality and technical advancement - some say that these models actually even exceeded GS from their times.
> View attachment 12301338


Beautiful. I'm green with envy. Well done.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## emale

My two GS.


----------



## Gerald_D

An update on my collection.

They don't really fit into a single photo anymore, but I did create this montage 









In addition to my @watchdxb Instagram account, I have also resurrected my long dormant @thegrandseikoguy account, and will post individual images of every watch over the course of the coming weeks.

First two are up now.

https://www.instagram.com/thegrandseikoguy/

Kind regards,

Gerald.


----------



## Horoticus

Gerald_D said:


> An update on my collection. They don't really fit into a single photo anymore, but I did create this montage


Oh. My. Goodness. 

Just beautifully fabulous, Gerald! Would love to know more about how you created this montage. Thanks for sharing...;-)


----------



## T1meout

Gerald_D said:


> An update on my collection.
> 
> They don't really fit into a single photo anymore, but I did create this montage
> 
> View attachment 12446625
> 
> 
> In addition to my @watchdxb Instagram account, I have also resurrected my long dormant @thegrandseikoguy account, and will post individual images of every watch over the course of the coming weeks.
> 
> First two are up now.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/thegrandseikoguy/
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Gerald.


Jaw dropping collection. Great stuff Gerald.


----------



## Laso1

I am impressed, how long did it take to acquire all of those? Very nice.


----------



## Blastar

Gerald, Wow, awesome collection! Need more photos =)
What is your favorite model? Is your collection complete?


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Here is my GS collection as it stands right now. I know it rather pales into insignificance compared to Gerald's and Molle's, but it will still do for me!


----------



## Watchseeker27

AndyGarton said:


> Here is my GS collection as it stands right now. I know it rather pales into insignificance compared to Gerald's and Molle's, but it will still do for me!


Maybe so, but in comparison to mine.... let's just say that I posted my entire collection yesterday in the WRUW now thread...


----------



## abujordan

My collection in one photo.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

AndyGarton said:


> Here is my GS collection as it stands right now. I know it rather pales into insignificance compared to Gerald's and Molle's, but it will still do for me!


Very nice collection for us mortals. Gerald and Molle are demigod Seiko collectors.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## At4rax

the one on the left if a beauty. always a pleasure to see "less common" models out there


----------



## At4rax

AndyGarton said:


> Here is my GS collection as it stands right now. I know it rather pales into insignificance compared to Gerald's and Molle's, but it will still do for me!


I'd rather have yours than theirs to be honest haha. The high beat gmt 003 is my grail... have you had any problems with it? any regrets? How do you feel about it vs the red dial LE on the top right?


----------



## MHe225

abujordan said:


> My collection in one photo.


There's 100% overlap between our collections.


----------



## freshprincechiro

here is my humble collection ~!


----------



## PANICiii

New pic with the latest collection addition
SBGE001, SBGA001, SBGR097 and SBGV238*youngest of the family*


----------



## Wound Up

The local Chicago jeweler I went to to size my bracelet on the diver mentioned that most of his GS customers have 3 or 4 of them. I guess I have more shopping to do in the future.


----------



## ajbutler13

My GS collection of one:


----------



## myrr




----------



## ahonobaka

^Too damn sexy...All the best, nice collection!


----------



## myrr

Thanks! The GS fever’s got me...


----------



## Dankoh69

Can't afford to make a group yet..


----------



## ChrisVan

I am so jealous of all of these collections!


----------



## entrynmbrv

Dankoh69 said:


> Can't afford to make a group yet..
> 
> View attachment 13441951


Oh what NATO is that? Looks great! Hard to find something that works with how thick GSs are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Just this one so far hoping to pick up a snowflake this weekend.


----------



## whosam

entrynmbrv said:


> Oh what NATO is that? Looks great! Hard to find something that works with how thick GSs are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one looks amazing!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## whosam

Gerald_D said:


> An update on my collection.
> 
> They don't really fit into a single photo anymore, but I did create this montage
> 
> View attachment 12446625
> 
> 
> In addition to my @watchdxb Instagram account, I have also resurrected my long dormant @thegrandseikoguy account, and will post individual images of every watch over the course of the coming weeks.
> 
> First two are up now.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/thegrandseikoguy/
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Gerald.


This is a stunning collection congrats brother!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## afennell

Surprised not to see any snowflake pics


----------



## Heljestrand

All 3 bring great joy on the wrist. I have built a quartz GS foundation but I will likely seek out a special AUTOMATIC in the next year. I believe it will be the Peacock.


----------



## Dankoh69

Thanks! Got this NATO and others from cozy. Check them out at 
https://www.cozy.sg.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whosam

That's a beautiful set brother 


Heljestrand said:


> All 3 bring great joy on the wrist. I have built a quartz GS foundation but I will likely seek out a special AUTOMATIC in the next year. I believe it will be the Peacock.
> View attachment 13446837


----------



## jjjjimi

Now that's just showing off... please show off more.



Gerald_D said:


> An update on my collection.
> 
> They don't really fit into a single photo anymore, but I did create this montage
> 
> View attachment 12446625
> 
> 
> In addition to my @watchdxb Instagram account, I have also resurrected my long dormant @thegrandseikoguy account, and will post individual images of every watch over the course of the coming weeks.
> 
> First two are up now.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/thegrandseikoguy/
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Gerald.


----------



## Lucien369

SBGW253G - SBGW231 - SBGX319


----------



## warsh

My entire GS collection:










If I had lots of spare cash laying around, I would pick up the SBGW031.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

warsh said:


> My entire GS collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had lots of spare cash laying around, I would pick up the SBGW031.


Great pick to start your GS collection. :-!


----------



## dantan

Lucien369 said:


> SBGW253G - SBGW231 - SBGX319
> 
> View attachment 13456173


What a trio!

No Date = I love.


----------



## jeffreyt

jeffreyt said:


> My current collection of nine Grand Seiko's...
> Top row: B&M Classima 8874 (20th anniversary gift from my wife), GS SBGH051, GS SBGR097, GS SBGR099, and GS SBGR101
> Bottom row: GS SBGE033, GS SBGR061, GS SBGM023, GS SBGX115, and GS SBGX117
> 
> View attachment 12015850


New update... Last year I brought in a SBGE037, which I fell in love with after seeing it at the New York boutique. In the past two months I sold off my nine other Grand Seiko's. I loved these Grand Seiko's, but I've decided to slim down my collection to a more manageable size of only six watches total.

Jeff


----------



## jcc5024

Great 2 piece collection.


freshprincechiro said:


> here is my humble collection ~!


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtynerf

My 2 GS so far. Not done yet 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

1 is better than none. Great looking watch


Dankoh69 said:


> Can't afford to make a group yet..
> 
> View attachment 13441951


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

Great collection. 1 for work, 1 for play.


freshprincechiro said:


> here is my humble collection ~!


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

Gerald_D said:


> An update on my collection.
> 
> They don't really fit into a single photo anymore, but I did create this montage
> 
> View attachment 12446625
> 
> 
> In addition to my @watchdxb Instagram account, I have also resurrected my long dormant @thegrandseikoguy account, and will post individual images of every watch over the course of the coming weeks.
> 
> First two are up now.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/thegrandseikoguy/
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Gerald.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

New addition 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronr9286t

Here's my group photo (from the left - SBGE241, SBGE015, SBGF021, SBGF019) Pardon the low-quality Android phone pics








The SBGE241 deserves a shot of its own


----------



## berni29

Hi, yes the SBGE241 is a lovely watch.

I thought I was the only one that likes to have two versions of the same watch! I have had at the same time the SBGE001/015 the SBGA029/231 and the SBGA003/041. In my case it’s SS and the Ti version of.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

That SBGE241 is awesome. I had no idea it even existed

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ronr9286t

It was a limited edition of 30 pieces made for the Yokohama Takashimaya store in Japan.

Ron


----------



## obomomomo

I'm a GS newbie with only one GS so far but 3 Seikos I'm happy and proud to own. MM300, SBGH205 and SLA017. At least I can say they are all powered by GS movements.









The MM300 very nearly got sold before I came to my senses and decided to keep it


----------



## HiggsBoson

Only this one, at the moment. Sorry! :-d


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lagunas2k

ronr9286t said:


> Here's my group photo (from the left - SBGE241, SBGE015, SBGF021, SBGF019) Pardon the low-quality Android phone pics
> View attachment 13698893
> 
> 
> The SBGE241 deserves a shot of its own
> View attachment 13698895


That GMT dial is stunning. I've never seen this model before. I've been toying with the idea of a GS for a while, but haven't found the ONE. This one is quite compelling though. Will have to do some research on this model


----------



## lagunas2k

ronr9286t said:


> Here's my group photo (from the left - SBGE241, SBGE015, SBGF021, SBGF019) Pardon the low-quality Android phone pics
> View attachment 13698893
> 
> 
> The SBGE241 deserves a shot of its own
> View attachment 13698895


That GMT dial is stunning. I've never seen this model before. I've been toying with the idea of a GS for a while, but haven't found the ONE. This one is quite compelling though. Will have to do some research on this model


----------



## Precise

Gerald_D said:


> An update on my collection.
> 
> They don't really fit into a single photo anymore, but I did create this montage
> 
> View attachment 12446625
> 
> 
> In addition to my @watchdxb Instagram account, I have also resurrected my long dormant @thegrandseikoguy account, and will post individual images of every watch over the course of the coming weeks.
> 
> First two are up now.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/thegrandseikoguy/
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Gerald.


Was that montage, or did you mean to type mortgage?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

Molle said:


> Represents +15 years of watch collecting. Around 300 watches has passed and are now condensed into these GS''s and around the same number of other Seikos.


I would like to read that long journey story !


----------



## Tickythebull

A recent convert to the world of Grand Seiko, here is my collection of 1. Hopefully will add more in the future.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

ronr9286t said:


> Here's my group photo (from the left - SBGE241, SBGE015, SBGF021, SBGF019) Pardon the low-quality Android phone pics
> 
> The SBGE241 deserves a shot of its own


Gorgeous! I love those GMTs.


----------



## darwin95

Here is my humble 'GS' collection. SLA017 is not a GS but I added it because it is my very first Seiko. I wouldn't have built this much Seiko collection without it. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

Man you guys set the bar really high. Here's my "collection"!


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Archangel FX

*GS Collection = 1







*


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I should probably diversify a bit, but I love the ease of the 9f's and like many things Seiko, they have equal parts interesting history and tech. I found a couple automatics at great prices recently, but I am trying to just be happy with what I have. For now, this works for me.


----------



## Cal135

Here is my box. Few non-GS's present, but not too many 😀


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## biokeys87

SBGA011, SBGJ021, And SBGV007.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight

You all have such nice pieces, I just have this entry level Grand Seiko, feeling jealous of the high beat models.


----------



## yet

Cal135, That is an absolutely beautiful collection. Going to have to revise some items on my wish list....


----------



## Jezza

riceknight said:


> You all have such nice pieces, I just have this entry level Grand Seiko, feeling jealous of the high beat models.
> View attachment 13836507
> 
> View attachment 13836511


Nah-that's a great piece. I'm not sure GS really does entry-level anything. Rather, they just make different pieces to suit a range of priorities. Both of my automatics are the standard 4hz varieties, and I like the longer power reserve. I wish they would put a 9S65 of 9S68 in a 44gs-style case.


----------



## Nokie

^^^^

You have a very nice collection.


----------



## riceknight

Jezza said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all have such nice pieces, I just have this entry level Grand Seiko, feeling jealous of the high beat models.
> View attachment 13836507
> 
> View attachment 13836511
> 
> 
> 
> Nah-that's a great piece. I'm not sure GS really does entry-level anything. Rather, they just make different pieces to suit a range of priorities. Both of my automatics are the standard 4hz varieties, and I like the longer power reserve. I wish they would put a 9S65 of 9S68 in a 44gs-style case.
Click to expand...

9S6x in a 44gs case, that's the dream.
Or the other dream for me is high beat in a 37mm case for my small wrist.


----------



## Cal135

yet said:


> Cal135, That is an absolutely beautiful collection. Going to have to revise some items on my wish list....


Thank You Sir. Although, I think need to make some adjustments. As beautiful as the modern 44GS case with Mt Iwate dial is both SBGH003 and SBGJ021 get very (too) little wrist time. It's 62GS case (H037 and H039) or SBGA371 that I wear the most. I wonder if swapping my 44GS's towards SBGA103 and maybe SBGH261 (three 62GS's can't be too much? 😅🤔) would do the trick.

Snowflake is my girl friend's daily watch. No wrist time on her old 16013 DJ after I bought her the snowflake.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Update, added another member to the family.


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## bmwpower




----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Showdown2608

First post here, I guess. My small collection:


----------



## Showdown2608

My small collection:

View attachment 14522101


----------



## Showdown2608

Sorry for the double-post. Wanted to delete the second one but couldn't find any "edit" button.


----------



## whineboy

Showdown2608 said:


> First post here, I guess. My small collection:


Small, perhaps, well-chosen, definitely.

Now you need a GS hand-winder ;-) .


----------



## egwatchfan

WiZARD7 said:


> View attachment 13972503


This here just might be the perfect grand seiko collection..... well done, sir.


----------



## egwatchfan

Sorry - double post.


----------



## koolpep

My Grand Seiko collection so far after the SBGX261 is gone.


----------



## Swiftcurrent

These are all so gorgeous, everyone.

Wear them in good health!


----------



## Showdown2608

Or a 9F!?


----------



## gychang03

Only one GS so far... 5641-5000


----------



## sticky

Easy peasy since I've only got the one.


----------



## munichblue

This thread must definitely be revived and continued.

My small but growing Grand Seiko collection. Now still missing a diver not bigger than 41mm.


----------



## rellybelly

munichblue said:


> This thread must definitely be revived and continued.
> 
> My small but growing Grand Seiko collection. Now still missing a diver not bigger than 41mm.
> 
> View attachment 15904090


That sbgj235 blue iwate gmt.......

I've heard some are landing in USA boutiques, where did you get yours?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

rellybelly said:


> That sbgj235 blue iwate gmt.......
> 
> I've heard some are landing in USA boutiques, where did you get yours?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It's a boutique only version I bought from the European Grand Seiko Boutique in Paris. I had to pay full MSRP but it's worth every penny.


----------



## Imagestreet

Just noticed my collection pretty much looks all the same 

From left to right SBGJ203 Hi Beat 44GS, SBGX089 9F Anti-Mag, SBGX293 9F Anti-Mag, SBGX291 9F Anti-Mag, SBGN007 9F GMT


----------



## munichblue

Imagestreet said:


> Just noticed my collection pretty much looks all the same
> 
> From left to right SBGJ203 Hi Beat 44GS, SBGX089 9F Anti-Mag, SBGX293 9F Anti-Mag, SBGX291 9F Anti-Mag, SBGN007 9F GMT
> 
> View attachment 15906445


A lot of black and red but I think it's a very awesome collection. Congratulations!


----------



## The Dark Knight

Small collection


----------



## Sherrf

Watch collection of two right now. I'm looking for something blue to add.


----------



## Sherrf

The Dark Knight said:


> Small collection
> 
> View attachment 15907215


Nice duo! 
would you say that blue dial looks closer to black? Or is that only in the picture?


----------



## The Dark Knight

Sherrf said:


> Nice duo!
> would you say that blue dial looks closer to black? Or is that only in the picture?


Thanks! It's the lighting and the picture. It's definitely a darker shade of blue, but does not look black.


----------



## munichblue

Sherrf said:


> Watch collection of two right now. I'm looking for something blue to add.
> 
> View attachment 15908537


How about this if you're looking for something blue?


----------



## Pokiri

I'm at two as of this week - picked up a SBGA413


----------



## brianinCA

Imagestreet said:


> Just noticed my collection pretty much looks all the same
> 
> From left to right SBGJ203 Hi Beat 44GS, SBGX089 9F Anti-Mag, SBGX293 9F Anti-Mag, SBGX291 9F Anti-Mag, SBGN007 9F GMT
> 
> View attachment 15906445


Great collection! Which is your favorite and why? I've long been drawn to the sbgx line. Very unique case shape.


----------



## Pongster

Apologies for the nonGS in the box. Still a seiko though.


----------



## Sherrf

munichblue said:


> How about this if you're looking for something blue?
> 
> View attachment 15908722


Oh that's a great one!
The GMT hand looks nice


----------



## slow_mo

Here's my current collection (SBGT241 not in the photo). My last GS purchase was November 2018.


----------



## fkristan

For now.... and an incoming SBGH269


----------



## munichblue

fkristan said:


> For now.... and an incoming SBGH269
> View attachment 15913155


Someone has a preference for white dials....  great collection!


----------



## Pokiri

fkristan said:


> For now.... and an incoming SBGH269
> View attachment 15913155


Love how you've presented it with different strap colors


----------



## Leo2030

9F, 9R and 9S


----------



## munichblue

Leo2030 said:


> 9F, 9R and 9S
> View attachment 15915526


This Gentleman needs nothing more, he's done as a watch collector.


----------



## Leo2030

munichblue said:


> This Gentleman needs nothing more, he's done as a watch collector.


It's just the first small step to become a collector like people in this forum


----------



## Imagestreet

slow_mo said:


> Here's my current collection (SBGT241 not in the photo). My last GS purchase was November 2018.


Great picture (and some superb watches)!


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Chuckyb

Since that photo was taken, been joined by:


----------



## The Dark Knight

Added one since last time


----------



## crazeazn

I have a question that you guys might be able to answer. Are there any modern era GS (with the Seiko logo) models that are under <45mm lug to lug with a bracelet that aren't the entry level quartz/automatics?


----------



## Chrono Brewer

WiZARD7 said:


> View attachment 13972503


Beautiful, perfect trio and perfect strap pairings. Where did you find those straps?


----------



## BLeistner

My duo....


----------



## JumpJ37

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916

JumpJ37 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have excellent taste!


----------



## seaholt

Not a big collection, but anyway  :
SBGA211 and SBGH005


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## brash47

Not the best photo, but they're all there and a couple of my favorite Seikos as well.


----------



## Fumy

My collection of 13 GS, still waiting for additional watchbox arrival to accommodate them all and shoot in 1 photo.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

brash47 said:


> Not the best photo, but they're all there and a couple of my favorite Seikos as well.





Fumy said:


> My collection of 13 GS, still waiting for additional watchbox arrival to accommodate them all and shoot in 1 photo.


#GSballers


----------



## brash47

Chrono Brewer said:


> #GSballers


I can say all of them were right place/time purchases. So, luckily nothing at full retail.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka

2 and done. 
The rest of the GS's I like, are slowing creeping out of my watch budget range. So, very content with these superb models.


----------



## brash47

gaizka said:


> 2 and done.
> The rest of the GS's I like, are slowing creeping out of my watch budget range. So, very content with these superb models.
> 
> View attachment 16123424


This is literally one of the most perfect GADA HAQ collections....****, not even just HAQ, just collections. You throw a Snowflake or a SBGN011 GMT Heritage in there, you have a perfect watch for any occasion!


----------



## Spiff70

3 movements: 28.800, HB, SD; 3 case shapes, 3 hand shapes/finish, 3 dial colors/textures; 2 metals


----------



## neonate




----------



## bigclive2011

Well here it is.

Not sure one is a collection though ?

More of a "Watch"


----------



## gaizka

brash47 said:


> This is literally one of the most perfect GADA HAQ collections....****, not even just HAQ, just collections. You throw a Snowflake or a SBGN011 GMT Heritage in there, you have a perfect watch for any occasion!


Thanks! and right?
I'm always keeping an eye out for a deal on a snowflake or even one of the seasons. 
Whirlpool would be the perfect 3rd for me.


----------



## gaizka

Added one more....


----------



## acebruin

gaizka said:


> 2 and done.
> The rest of the GS's I like, are slowing creeping out of my watch budget range. So, very content with these superb models.
> 
> View attachment 16123424


you went from being content to having a 3rd on hand in 3 weeks... LOL when's the next one? 2 weeks from now?  @gaizka


----------



## gaizka

acebruin said:


> you went from being content to having a 3rd on hand in 3 weeks... LOL when's the next one? 2 weeks from now?  @gaizka



Um, Birch?


----------



## Darth Tater

Got the SBGV009 last year to celebrate a work milestone. Then the SBGV011 this year to celebrate a new house and round out the 1964 re-editions. My wife has claimed the silver dial 009, so we rock matching watches most of the time. Both are getting some really solid wear and have the dings to show for it. Big fan of the 9F watches.


----------



## TheResident

My humble collection, slowly growing........


----------



## roadcykler

This is every Grand Seiko I own. Hopefully the post will have room for all of them.


----------

